# Why do trannies cut all ties from their family?



## Basement Dwelling Dork (Jul 23, 2021)

I noticed a little trend in which some of the people that join the LGBTQ-whateverthefuck groups would often bitch and moan about how family members don't respect their pronouns or won't even care whatever twitter trend that's happening. Even the "trans-youth" would get told to forget about their parents and just come stay with total strangers. Won't the families ever get concerned why about their "son" or "daughter" hasn't attempted to call them and check up on them ever once in a while to let them know hows everything going?


----------



## KeepHopeAlive (Jul 23, 2021)

Cuz cults require you to do that.


----------



## contradiction of terns (Jul 23, 2021)

Someone made the obligatory cult remark, so all I can do is explain:

If a group wants to keep you in their clutches, parting you from your family is the fastest way to isolate you and force you to rely on them. This makes it incredibly difficult to leave, as one might imagine.

Even if the families want to contact their children, the cult will tell the person they're trying to isolate to ignore them, so it's not that none of these parents WANT to save their children. They just can't. It's the same as the people who bugger off to the middle east to join some terrorist cell. Their parents hate every second of it, but what can do you do?


----------



## KeepHopeAlive (Jul 23, 2021)

contradiction of terns said:


> Someone made the obligatory cult remark, so all I can do is explain:
> 
> If a group wants to keep you in their clutches, parting you from your family is the fastest way to isolate you and force you to rely on them. This makes it incredibly difficult to leave, as one might imagine.
> 
> Even if the families want to contact their children, the cult will tell the person they're trying to isolate to ignore them, so it's not that none of these parents WANT to save their children. They just can't. It's the same as the people who bugger off to the middle east to join some terrorist cell. Their parents hate every second of it, but what can do you do?


My extended family kidnapped and deprogrammed their adult kid. Didn't save my dog tho. Nasty shit it is.


----------



## contradiction of terns (Jul 23, 2021)

KeepHopeAlive said:


> My extended family kidnapped and deprogrammed their adult kid. Didn't save my dog tho. Nasty shit it is.



They got lucky nobody pressed charges, but I'm glad they were able to get their person back. Also condolences about your doggo, friend.


----------



## N’egger (Jul 23, 2021)

Hopefully because their family laughed at them


----------



## Aunt Marge (Jul 23, 2021)

Because so many of them haven't just been told that once they become a troon everything will be good, they have to have the surgery. And when they're still not happy, it's because their family aren't being "supportive" enough. So after they bully their family into using different pronouns and other bullshit, they're still not happy. So then it's because their family are still not supportive enough so they have to isolate themselves. And when that doesn't work it's because of transphobia.


----------



## KeepHopeAlive (Jul 23, 2021)

contradiction of terns said:


> They got lucky nobody pressed charges, but I'm glad they were able to get their person back. Also condolences about your doggo, friend.


Their adult kid testified against the cult, there were no charges ever considered against the parents. I think the ex-cult member is still creepy af. Many decades later I wonder if he ever really left despite the court crap.

Oh wait, this is about trannies......nevermind.....


----------



## Thiletonomics (Jul 23, 2021)

In regards to adult parents that troon out, it's because they want to take the cheapest way out of parental/spousal obligations which are set when someone chooses to get married and/or have children. Although I'm not sure if the troon mob has started to call those people "strong and brave", for abandoning their spouse and/or children.


----------



## Ghost of Wesley Willis (Jul 23, 2021)

Besides the cult aspect, many families still really cannot 100% accept a member trooning out. Throw in the utter narcissism  troons are infected with and their endless victim complexes, and it just multiplies the problem even further.


----------



## Chongqing (Jul 23, 2021)

I've noticed that most times I've seen a person troon out IRL, when they come out and announce their transition they'll include a message about how trannies are under attack (usually including a number of how many trans people were killed that year, before adding it's even worse for trans people of color) and how they'll be pushing back against that violence. 

I imagine a lot of these people are sucked in due to the us versus them mentality and then when they come out to their families, they're obsessed with finding out where each family member falls on the side of the line._ 

Do they 100% support me and want to harm others who don't? No? Well, better cut them out of my life before they attack me for being trans. _

That's the mentality. I think they believe they're doing physical harm reduction.


----------



## StraightShooter2 (Jul 23, 2021)

If you'd cut your own dick off, then cutting ties with family isn't cutting much in comparison.


----------



## serious n00b (Jul 23, 2021)

Chongqing said:


> before adding it's even worse for trans people of color


I IZ A TRANS NIGGUH


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jul 23, 2021)

I got the impression it's the other way around.


----------



## MG-34 (Jul 23, 2021)

Trannies are 90% child rape victims so they likely blame their parents for failing to protect them from pedophile jews subconsciously. Similar things happen with adult rape victims where their existing relationship falls apart where the victim blames their partner for failing to protect them.  The rest are loser incels that blame their parents for being unable to understand how to get pussy .


----------



## fat venus (Jul 24, 2021)

hmmm the only transgender person i know is close with their family. even asked their parents' approval for their new name. this happened when they were a teenager, and they medically transitioned at 20 or so. probably helped how the parents' reply to the revelation was
"yeah we had a hunch."


----------



## Finder (Jul 24, 2021)

Probably the cult aspect, but also because families don't just have to accept your BS and they often don't. Unlike strangers they've know you as long as you or they have been alive and they generally have more of an interest in you not fucking up, they also know you more personally than most others and can put two and two together when you suddenly troon out despite showing zero signs of it prior to joining Tumblr or reddit.

Troons are told to cut everyone who doesn't completely, 100% support their nonsense, and most families don't support it even slightly. Troons seen themselves in a constant battle against the 'enemy' and unfortunately family can fall into that category.

I've mentioned I have a family member who moved to America and trooned out. No one in the family supports them, we care, but we see their trooning out for what it is. Even if one of us never mention it to them the knowledge that person doesn't support them is enough to cut them off. It's an all or nothing thing.

That aside, do I really want to be in public with that person? It's embarrassing, so maybe this goes both ways to some degree.


----------



## RussianParasite (Jul 24, 2021)

Imagine how trapped you are when joining the cult required you to cut off familial ties and your cock.

There is no going back from that.


----------



## Kaede Did Nothing Wrong (Jul 24, 2021)

coming out announcements are easy for internet strangers to accept at face value, but they can seem very sudden to those who have known them irl for years. sudden change in behavior will always be met with resistance or confusion, regardless if it's a good or bad change. parents especially are not quick to revise opinions of their children.

trans doctrine is to 1. demand everyone understand and accept 100% and 2. pounce on any disagreement as their heroic martyrdom, positive proof of their new identity. the story of bigoted families is so common because their rigid ideal is the opposite of how relationships work. no surprise these belief overlap heavily with narcissism.


----------



## Unpaid Emotional Labourer (Jul 24, 2021)

What they expect is the whole allies vs accomplices meme.

Acceptance is not enough. No, “you do you” is not ok, “live and let live but stay off my lawn” is not ok. Support is not enough, because one could be supportive of what someone else wants to do without performing any actions themselves.

No, what troons and blacks and other crybullies demand are accomplices. You’re supposed to spend all your time thinking of new ways to further their cause. You’re supposed to be willing to disrupt systems for them and sacrificing your own comfort for them is basically holy service to the gods. You’re supposed to be willing to do anything, hurt anyone, destroy anyone or anything, in active, eternal service to them. You’re supposed to invent these actions and pursue them entirely on your own, and then report your service on Twitter, where you will first be praised and then later scolded for seeking praise.

You’re supposed to be, in essence, a stochastic terrorist operating on behalf of troons or blacks.


----------



## I-chi (Jul 24, 2021)

A support structure built on several generations of utterly worthless, chemically imbalanced failures rebelling against their parents and ( barely ) numbing the pain of their mistakes by spreading it to the next generation, thus ruining someone else's life and reaping a parasitic dopamine rush for waging war on Normalcy. It's effectively an unconscious death cult, because I can't assume the whole of them are operating under a pretension of maliciousness, since the sales pitch of troonery is so tightly maintained by mainstream medical media and it's entirely likely these are people who are still actively buying into the lie that their castration is going to make their fucked up lives make sense again.

 Then again it's post-modernism, so there you go.


----------



## DiscoRodeo (Jul 24, 2021)

It's mostly because families, at least good ones, aren't just yes men.

They won't just bs someone, go along with their delusions if they're problematic, will give constructive advise, will call out things that are potentially harmful, etc (bear in mind, this is a decent family/family member that I'm talking about). They may tolerate it to a degree, as I'm sure most of our family members did with us, but past a certain point you have to take action in your kids life.

Example: If someone is goth or "emo" and just likes wearing black, okay, whatever. When they start to cut themselves a good family member will call them out on the bullshit, get them to stop, and you may get a "I hate you dad, you just don't understand me, bwa ha ha sob"; but end of story, the family has intervened and noone is going to criticize them for doing so (that is until we got modern gender shit).

By its very nature, being a troon is going to be a harmful thing, and even past that, of course family members who actually care won't entertain delusional things that will come back to harm a child.

On the LGBT things, most families don't give much of a fuck and will entertain things. Its when you get people into the enbie subculture, who change their gender every 2nd week, cut off their hair, get tats, try and bind their tits, etc that a family member will go "hold up, stop this bullshit now".

These people require others to participate in their delusions, and when a family member isn't game (plus general retard angst), theyll leave them and call them oppressive.


----------



## MichaelScarn (Jul 24, 2021)

Leftists cut out people from their lives for a lot less, e.g. not getting vaccinated or questioning the 2020 election.

I do second the cult comparisons, especially when the troon in question is an impressionable young person or teen (or even younger )


----------



## Dwight Frye (Jul 24, 2021)

Because most of them are just doing it for attention, and family/friends, the people who know you best can smell that a mile away. Egotists hate being called out on their bullshit, so they insulate themselves in a bubble surrounded by other narcissists who do nothing but tell them how brave and stunning they are.

slight PL: when I came out as gay to my friends, the general consensus was “yeah, we kinda figured you were already” end of conversation. When another friend started trooning out, right the fuck out of nowhere, when we kinda raised an eyebrow and said they had never shown any signs of dysphoria in the 15 years we’ve known them, that was enough for them to cut us all out of his life and go running to his online pals. It’s all an attention grab


----------



## LaxerBRO (Jul 24, 2021)

Autumnal Equinox said:


> Because most of them are just doing it for attention, and family/friends, the people who know you best can smell that a mile away. Egotists hate being called out on their bullshit, so they insulate themselves in a bubble surrounded by other narcissists who do nothing but tell them how brave and stunning they are.
> 
> slight PL: when I came out as gay to my friends, the general consensus was “yeah, we kinda figured you were already” end of conversation. When another friend started trooning out, right the fuck out of nowhere, when we kinda raised an eyebrow and said they had never shown any signs of dysphoria in the 15 years we’ve known them, that was enough for them to cut us all out of his life and go running to his online pals. It’s all an attention grab


How many gay guys are on KF. It seems to be disproportionate.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Jul 24, 2021)

LaxerBRO said:


> How many gay guys are on KF. It seems to be disproportionate.


If you have an account here, you’re automatically a fag. I don’t make the rules.


----------



## Fucky Chucky (Jul 25, 2021)

Autumnal Equinox said:


> If you have an account here, you’re automatically a fag. I don’t make the rules.


I subscribe to cowboy, prison and Greek rules which means that I couldn't possibly be a fag. Anyway, where the fuck does "troon" come from? I never heard that until I got an account on this website.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jul 25, 2021)

It's the Cult of Woke.

A common cult trait is pressuring members to cut ties with non-believers.


----------



## I (Don't) Have A Gun (Jul 25, 2021)

Our family defines who we are, on both a genetic level (we are a combination of half our father's and half our mother's genes) but our family also defines who we are as people since we interact with them the most in our formative years, they raise us, teach us etc. This is why family can be such an important anchor in our lives, helping to remind us of who we are and where we came from and with family we can hook our selves into a lineage. Plenty of people for example take pride in their ethnicity and their familial history for example.

Now many troons claim that trooning out is them trying to become their authentic self. I don't really agree with this, frankly it just seems they want to become someone else and more specifically they demand that people treat them differently to be called by different names and pronouns and to be treated with respect and admiration. There seems to be this sense of them wanting to reject who they were and are to adopt a new self more than become their true self. It's like in teen movie romcons when the ugly girl takes of her glasses and puts on same makeup and suddenly she's pretty and popular and everyone is nice to her (or at least that is likely the intention... in practice for troons it does not work out that way...).

So it then naturally follows that they'd abandon their familial ties, as this will forever be a reminder of who they are (or were) and not who they want to be.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jul 26, 2021)

DiscoRodeo said:


> By its very nature, being a troon is going to be a harmful thing, and even past that, of course family members who actually care won't entertain delusional things that will come back to harm a child.


This is why from both cult and child perspective the family is viewed as harmful.

They've internalised the idea that all their unhappiness stems from gender dysphoria and the solution is to transition and get everyone to comply (perfectly).

Since family may care about them, they may want to prevent taking actions that result in more and deeper unhappiness (daily dilation is painful, emitting disgusting smell is socially devastating, most people thinking it is retarded is socially devastating, never being able to achieve goal of full transition is pscychologicly devastating, the idea that you may have made a mistake but can't go back and regain body parts/fertility/bone density is devastating).

To a person who wants to continue in a destructive cult, or persist in illusions, care workers and family are a threat.

And since deprogramming from destructive cults usually necessitates kidnapping, it's easy to see how it looks threatening.

This is the first time I've read about a family kidnapping a troon for deprogramming. Does that happen more often?


----------



## totallyrandomusername (Jul 26, 2021)

They do it so they aren't honor killed, which is required by almost every major ethnic or religious group that isn't retarded



KeepHopeAlive said:


> My extended family kidnapped and deprogrammed their adult kid. Didn't save my dog tho. Nasty shit it is.


Sincere condolences regarding your dog (PBUH).



Fucky Chucky said:


> I subscribe to cowboy, prison and Greek rules which means that I couldn't possibly be a fag. Anyway, where the fuck does "troon" come from? I never heard that until I got an account on this website.


Those rules are you're only a fag if you take it, if I'm not mistaken?

If we go by those rules. Anyone who joins KF is just fag associated, unless they are indeed taking it up the ass (or have in the past. As said above, I don't make the rules, but if you are a guy and have taken any dick up the ass, mandick or girldick, you a fag. The one exception is if you were a kid and it was forced on you, then you are just a victim/survivor of someone that should be stoned to death.)


----------



## Some Badger (Jul 26, 2021)

I kinda assumed most troons cut ties from their families voluntarily because they don't accept the poor life choices of the child they brought into the world, or alternatively, are kicked out by said families for being a deviant and not aligning to the moral and religious views of the parents. I don't support the delusions of the transgendered, but I also feel that them distancing themselves from family in favor of a Twitter hugbox doesn't come without an observable precedent.

I don't even think this suspicion on my part is unreasonable. It's tough being a sexual deviant in places like Eastern Europe or China or God forbid anywhere in the Middle East, all of which cultures that have strong senses of family and a duty to reproduce compared to the West. The difference between a tranny in Belarus and a tranny in New Jersey is that the latter can call upon a significant amount of cultural authority through the mainstream media to give themselves the moral high ground. 

If anything, if you're a parent and you can't convince your child _not_ to troon out, you're better off silently distancing yourself from them anyway.


----------



## idosometimes (Jul 27, 2021)

Family might oppose them, but families are also a link to a history of being a man.  Trannyism is almost completely narrative building.  They are creating new people out of whole cloth.  This is hard to do when your mom or dad is there to publicly disagree with your tales of being disowned for being "queer" even though you, as a "woman", married a sugar daddy Asian guy.

Trannies need to separate themselves from reality.  Ditching the fam-fam is a good way of doing that.  It makes it harder to pin anything down.


LaxerBRO said:


> How many gay guys are on KF. It seems to be disproportionate.


This board is nothing but fagets.  100% straight no gay stuff guys like me are in the minority.


----------



## Pringles Can (Jul 27, 2021)

From the few trannies I know IRL, they told me that it was because their family was "transphobic". Talking to the family though I notice that what happens is they come out as trans, and the family understandably finds this odd since up until then they have never acted like this. They get worried because of the total chance in personality, and how they act. They ask their kid, cousin, niece whatever if there is something wrong and usually the trannie will freak out because the family is being "transphobic" when in reality they just wanna know what the fuck is going on and how they can help. Usually at that point when they cut off contact with their family, the family does the same with them pretty quick as a way to say "fuck you too". most of the time I notice the family is willing to help them until they start having total meltdowns, and act like complete fools everywhere they go.


----------



## Kendall Motor Oil (Jul 28, 2021)

All the trannies I know were in groups that would tell them their  parents wouldn't accept it and would "question who they are". These are the same groups that tell them their depression and feelings of isolation are because they are transgender. So when parents would talk to their child about it, the child was primed to see it as an attack on their new, and fragile, identity. The only time this didn't happen was with a gay man, probably because he wasn't an autogynephile.  I have seen the same happen with friends who got caught up in the far left social justice groups in college. She would be lonely and the group would approach and love bomb her to lower her defenses. These people do use cult tactics.


----------



## jenffer a jay (Jul 28, 2021)

me it was the other way


----------



## Pringles Can (Jul 28, 2021)

Neigh said:


> All the trannies I know were in groups that would tell them their  parents wouldn't accept it and would "question who they are". These are the same groups that tell them their depression and feelings of isolation are because they are transgender. So when parents would talk to their child about it, the child was primed to see it as an attack on their new, and fragile, identity.


Theres so many discord servers out there that do this shit, and its really disgusting. They do some cult level shit where even if someone asks questions that are not offensive at all like "so when did you start feeling this way?"  is somehow on the same level as "kys trannie join the 41% fuck you". alot of kids will sit on their computer in these chatrooms all day, and people tell them that they need to cut off all ties from people who are "toxic". In reality "toxic" means anyone who does not instantly love everything they do, and will go along with them on everything and never draw a line even when its hurting them and they do not realize it.


----------



## Kendall Motor Oil (Jul 28, 2021)

Pringles Can said:


> Theres so many discord servers out there that do this shit, and its really disgusting. They do some cult level shit where even if someone asks questions that are not offensive at all like "so when did you start feeling this way?"  is somehow on the same level as "kys trannie join the 41% fuck you". alot of kids will sit on their computer in these chatrooms all day, and people tell them that they need to cut off all ties from people who are "toxic". In reality "toxic" means anyone who does not instantly love everything they do, and will go along with them on everything and never draw a line even when its hurting them and they do not realize it.


My experience was back when it was forums, some irc, and university, not discord. It is so much worse now with discord and probably due to the increased time on the net. Is looks like the amount of hypersocialized teens and young adults is increasing but their irl socialization is almost none. I have now seen three transgender early teens in a rural grocery store with their parents. In the city and in their twenties? Maybe. But there were children in bum fuck nowhere riding the fad.
A friend's sister is "asexual and queer" due to the influence of a friend of hers. The mother has been so accepting that the sister's friend has now moved in and both the sister and friend sit around all day, watching youtube. They won't get jobs or otherwise improve themselves, citing the same tired reasons of oppression and work being beneath them. It has caused a rift between the parents and other sister that there is now a risk the family will split apart, all because the mother won't see her encouragement/acceptance of this is damaging her daughter's future. This "friend" has successfully damaged a relationship between sisters and husband and wife all so she can leech and feel validated. They are so immature and naive that they flew out alone to meet someone they met online who turned out to be a fat, disgusting girl with the same mindset.
Not 15 years ago kids would drink, do drugs, have meaningless sex, or have an autistic hobby when their parents were failures. Now it's all trooning and making it everyone else's problem.


----------



## Pringles Can (Jul 28, 2021)

Neigh said:


> My experience was back when it was forums, some irc, and university, not discord. It is so much worse now with discord and probably due to the increased time on the net. Is looks like the amount of hypersocialized teens and young adults is increasing but their irl socialization is almost none. I have now seen three transgender early teens in a rural grocery store with their parents. In the city and in their twenties? Maybe. But there were children in bum fuck nowhere riding the fad.


I skipped the fourms and IRCs for the most part, and saw most of this stuff when it all moved to discord. Its so weird, and parents see this shit and see nothing wrong with it (or are just too scared to take action). 10 years ago if a parent saw these kinds of chats going on their kids computer they would ask what the fuck is going on, and probably take the computer while banning the kid from going back online for a long time.


----------



## CAPTAIN MATI (Jul 28, 2021)

Because they must transcend familial ties.


----------



## Pokemonquistador2 (Jul 28, 2021)

A member of my fam


Neigh said:


> My experience was back when it was forums, some irc, and university, not discord. It is so much worse now with discord and probably due to the increased time on the net. Is looks like the amount of hypersocialized teens and young adults is increasing but their irl socialization is almost none. I have now seen three transgender early teens in a rural grocery store with their parents. In the city and in their twenties? Maybe. But there were children in bum fuck nowhere riding the fad.
> A friend's sister is "asexual and queer" due to the influence of a friend of hers. The mother has been so accepting that the sister's friend has now moved in and both the sister and friend sit around all day, watching youtube. They won't get jobs or otherwise improve themselves, citing the same tired reasons of oppression and work being beneath them. It has caused a rift between the parents and other sister that there is now a risk the family will split apart, all because the mother won't see her encouragement/acceptance of this is damaging her daughter's future. This "friend" has successfully damaged a relationship between sisters and husband and wife all so she can leech and feel validated. They are so immature and naive that they flew out alone to meet someone they met online who turned out to be a fat, disgusting girl with the same mindset.
> Not 15 years ago kids would drink, do drugs, have meaningless sex, or have an autistic hobby when their parents were failures. Now it's all trooning and making it everyone else's problem.


Agreed. The internet has been both a blessing and a curse, and when you combine this with the path to Adulthood/Parenthood/Home Ownership being made a lot more rocky for the young in recent years, then you have a serious society wide problem brewing. This problem contains elements like:



Spoiler: Big Text Incoming...



1.  Failure to Launch Syndrome - Why enter the adult world and bust your ass when living wage jobs require an education that costs what a house used to cost in 1990 and a house costs three times what a house used to cost in 1990? Why trade away a huge chunk of your life busting your ass at a boring job to earn what your grandparents used to get right out of high school? No one wants to be a sucker. Why not just stay at home or get a bunch of roommates and live off of bachelor chow, weed and videogames  (or if you're a girl, live off of takeout, write fujoshi fiction and cosplay) until you're 40 years old? Why not spend the money you would have spent raising a family on fun trips, consoomables and the latest electronic gadgets? It's not like there will be any negative consequences for doing so because....

2. Status is not as tied to family formation or being an active member of a Real Life community as it used to be. Awhile back, if you wanted to be considered an adult and treated with respect (in any place other than a ghetto), you had to earn that by being a contributing member of society. And if you couldn't do that, you could at least pop out some kids and network with other parents as one of their peers. But now, no one cares if you grow up or not and you'll be lucky if your neighbors even give enough of a shit about you to know your name. This is great if you're a rootless bugman who wants to pursue his degeneracy unfettered by the disdainful judgment of his fellow man, but awful if you want to be part of a community that can at least steer you away from the worst excesses of humanity, even if you're not always on board with them 100 percent. (And yes, I agree that people who don't want kids shouldn't have them, but I'll also say that our society often makes it harder for people  who_ might _want kids to form families, This is going to have serious long term consequences and will result in radical changes in our society and its values- not all of which are going to be favored by childfree advocates because - guess what- Fundamentalist people have more kids. )

3. Social media fuels acceptance of deviant behavior and enables Narcissism. I'm not talking about people who have fetishes or fantasies who can integrate them into their lives without them taking over.  I'm talking about people who allow their entire personality to be subsumed by a fetish, ideology or sexual orientation and who use the internet to fuel - or find people who will enable - their obsession. It's even worse for a teenager because they tend to be obsessed with status and with keeping up with the latest fads. They want to know what the cool kids are doing so they can emulate it. (Not all teens are like this, but many are.) A lot of these teens also want to play act like they're grownups and what's more grownup than having (or talking about) sex? Another source for status is online activism. If you want to be a cool kid, you've got to put the right flags on your Twitter profile and care about the right causes. If  you're a groomer or just someone who wants power over another, you've got a ready crop of victims willing to follow you if you convince them that doing so is the path to virtue, esteem and Twitter Likes.

4. Shitty Parents. Too many parents want to be their kids' best friend and don't want to say or do anything that would make the kid hate them. Many parents are also too wrapped up in their own work or lives to monitor their kids' every action and influence. A lot of parents mistakenly think the world is still the way it was when they were kids, when they lived in a high social cohesion neighborhood, there was no internet,  and Globohomo wasn't using media to try and get their kids to troon out before the age of 10. (Power level, a member of my brother's stepfamily was groomed online by a bunch of troon activists at age 14 and her parents had no idea what was happening until she had a serious personality change. The parents cut her off from the internet, but now they have a hostile child who hates them and their values, has few paths for interacting with normal kids in real life and who will probably run off and join up with other troons the second she hits 18.  Could all of this have been avoided? Who knows? But if the parents had had more warning of what was out there, they might have been more diligent about who their kid hung out with online.)


----------



## wtfNeedSignUp (Jul 28, 2021)

You'd think making ties will be the one thing trannies will be good at


----------



## JamusActimus (Jul 28, 2021)

They also cut all ties between their penis and body


----------



## LightDragonman1 (Jul 28, 2021)

All I can really think of is that, because they view their new gender as "what their true identity was all along, having being miss-assigned at birth", they come into conflict with their parents, who they see as being bigoted and close-minded for having denied them their "true gender" for all their lives up to their transition.


----------



## biozeminadae1 (Aug 5, 2021)

Some Badger said:


> I kinda assumed most troons cut ties from their families voluntarily because they don't accept the poor life choices of the child they brought into the world, or alternatively, are kicked out by said families for being a deviant and not aligning to the moral and religious views of the parents. I don't support the delusions of the transgendered, but I also feel that them distancing themselves from family in favor of a Twitter hugbox doesn't come without an observable precedent.
> 
> I don't even think this suspicion on my part is unreasonable. It's tough being a sexual deviant in places like Eastern Europe or China or God forbid anywhere in the Middle East, all of which cultures that have strong senses of family and a duty to reproduce compared to the West. The difference between a tranny in Belarus and a tranny in New Jersey is that the latter can call upon a significant amount of cultural authority through the mainstream media to give themselves the moral high ground.
> 
> If anything, if you're a parent and you can't convince your child _not_ to troon out, you're better off silently distancing yourself from them anyway.


Eastern Europe has a negative birth rate, despite conservative values. Communism really is shit, it destroys people decades after it has "fallen".


----------



## Zarkov (Aug 5, 2021)

Troons demand absolute obedience and conformity to the doctrine from their victims, and require a fresh supply of dissenters and other enemies to the cause they can publicly denounce to score oppression points and maintain their clout. This makes forcing their victims to sever all ties with their relatives a top priority. By isolating the fresh recruits from their families they get total control of them and can quickly turn them into bleating NPCs ready to be carted off to their various online echo-chambers, and they get an easy target to fire at in the form of the traditional family, the social structure they seek to exterminate more than anything.


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Aug 5, 2021)

It’s because they’re autistic. They’re easily offended and don’t know how to socialize. Many of them also screw over their families on a regular basis. I wouldn’t care about Troons if they weren’t so autistic.


----------



## Philosophy Zombie (Aug 5, 2021)

This is a pretty dumb question.

Many parents will either outright reject their kid or ignore the transition and not acknowledge it. In past times the parents and child might have come to a compromise of some sort but not today. Young people have been taught that when it comes to issues of identity and lifestyle, anything less than unconditional support can't be tolerated just because someone is family (except seemingly when the lifestyle change is becoming religious, then it is ok to criticize because it's saving the kid from the horrors of organized religion). It's their way or the highway. These people are convinced that by not being completely supportive, their parents are  genuinely abusive, because they are coercing them into suicide; that their parents would "rather have a dead kid than a trans kid" (because the only alternative to transition is suicide, right?) You see the same thing with gay kids and even kids who are "childfree" cutting off their parents who are open about wanting grandchildren, so it's not really a trans thing per se.

In general ideological clashes seem to be causing families to become estranged more often than they used to because of the new conception of family as something where blood (or adoption) doesn't matter at all and your "found family" is your real family or whatever, so people are tolerating differences in opinion less than they used to in families.


----------



## Retired Junta Member (Aug 5, 2021)

Barring the obvious (sectarian mentality and parental disappointment), many transsexuals or would-be transsexuals are ideologically and emotionally brutal: they often declare to the family that they are trans and demand that family members accept the situation immediately. Some families react badly, others tolerate or make an effort, but in fact there is always this pathological rush to change things (strange, right? It's almost as if someone had promised them that everything would change as if by magic).


----------



## Demon King (Aug 9, 2021)

Aunt Marge said:


> Because so many of them haven't just been told that once they become a troon everything will be good, they have to have the surgery. And when they're still not happy, it's because their family aren't being "supportive" enough. So after they bully their family into using different pronouns and other bullshit, they're still not happy. So then it's because their family are still not supportive enough so they have to isolate themselves. And when that doesn't work it's because of transphobia.


This is exactly what happens. Just like many things with the Left, there is no "end result" just an endless pit of effort where there is always something to change, always something that needs "Fixed" in their life. 

I have two trans-siblings, and they always blame us for not being supportive despite my parents housing one of them and being a literal basement dwelling NEET. The other one cut our family out because we didn't use their stupid cliche basic bitch name. They also don't realize that the family is going to have a difficult time calling someone by a new name after X amount of years. The concept of deadnaming is stupid. Troons also don't care that you technically lost your "Sibling" and it was replaced with a fucking alien (best way to describe the feeling).


----------



## builtforcwc (Aug 10, 2021)

Something I haven't seen brought up yet- a lot of people who join cults come from vulnerable backgrounds. (Narcisstic families are also harrowingly cult-like, so they may be subconsciously seeking more of the same).

Small text wall under the cut:



Spoiler



A lot of these kids who cut familial ties were raised by clueless but well-meaning Boomer and older X-er parents, sure. But plenty of them probably have legitimately abusive parents who played a large role in them seeking out the acceptance of the Trans movement as a replacement for the proper family they never got to have. For every Milo Stewart, there are likely plenty of Jazzes and this poor person whose parents literally told them they were unwanted from birth unlike their brothers.

Society used to have more community safety nets for all the kids from shitty homes to fall into and find their footing in the world. Church groups, the Scouts, various civil service groups, extracurriculars, sports etc. Those things do still exist but their appeal has largely diminished in the face of an increasingly awkward and under-socialized population of neurotic kids who grew up interacting with other people through an LED screen.

Have actually abusive parents? Go complain to people on Discord. You notice many of them are trans. A lightbulb moment; you can reject your garbage parents physically and mentally by embracing your new glitter family and casting your old identity away. Why wouldn't a lonely, traumatized kid do this? What are they gonna do, go try out for the football team? They have autism, social anxiety, and a lack of physical skills needed for sports since they've been sedentary all their life. They get into programming maybe, join the Robotics team, and the nerdy guys there are just as miserable as they are, and a bunch of them are probably trooning out too given the overlap there. 

Maybe they're a girl who never quite understood how to look like an Instagram model or Kardashian and boys won't look their way because of how hyperfeminine beauty standards are now. Maybe they feel uncomfortable with their bodies and sexuality. Maybe they were molested, have a sexist father, or a horribly abusive mother who they're terrified of becoming. In comes the Trans cult to save them from all of the above.

They'll never be lonely or unfulfilled again. They have a sense of purpose, of self. A community. A family.

I think a much larger portion of trans people who cut their parents off had legitimate reason to do so, but transmisogyny was the _least_ of their problems.


----------



## bluegenius8585 (Aug 11, 2021)

If you go onto Mumsnet and have a look at the Trans widows bit you get to see what it is like for the families. Stories about general degeneracy, Troons doing NOTHING or value to the household, having a messed up impression of womanhood/manhood that pisses of actual women/men


----------

